# One poison and one possible



## kwalker (Apr 2, 2011)

I just found this Lattuce poison today. There's a little flaking on the lip and one crack on the label holder. It's about 4 3/4" high and 1 3/4" wide with no base markings. Also, I couldn't find the stopper [] I have NO idea how the poison identification system works so forgive me please. Any idea of value and rarity?











 The second one I'm not sure is even a poison at all. This one came out underneath a pile of smashed stoneware. The entire pile had to of been 10 or 15 pounds and for it to not even damage this one at all still amazes me. I don't mean to assume just because it's cobalt and has texture; I'm just curious. This one is about 3" tall and  1 1/4" x 3/4" at the base. Likewise on the value if possible. Much appreciated on both of these subjects guy really. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not up on that either. Is the lattice a WT&Co? The second looks like an iodine so it is a poison technically if I'm right. Either way, you can't go wrong with cobalt.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry, pretty pictures and I forgot the no base marks.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 3, 2011)

KC-1 of that size, plain base with damage, not worth that much.   They are rather plentiful these days.  There are rare issues, but this isn't one of them.  The one below is a KR-43.  Looks to be the 1/2 oz size as it's the only one with no "OZ" amount embossed between the shoulder and fluted face. Undamaged, worth $5-$10 as it's fairly common in that size and color. The sizes range from 1/2 oz to 32oz sizes and also come in Amber, Clear and Teal.  The larger sizes in the other colors can bring up to a $75 price on a good day as they are scarce.


----------



## kwalker (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah well. I had to try anyway [] They're my first poisons so either way they're special in their own right to me! Thanks for your help as always.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 3, 2011)

They are still nice, regardless.  And the first ones are always special.  We still have our first as well.  Here is an example of the more scarce issue.  This is an 8oz example with stopper with a harder to find base of HB Co.  There are only 4 sizes known of this issue.  Worth $100 historical high.  Already over 1/2 way there....we shall see how far she goes.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-POISON-BOTTLE-UNUSUAL-TOP-PRICED-SELL-/280650752284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415816a11c


----------

